# ND Pheasant Crowing Counts Down Statewide



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Pheasant Crowing Counts Down Statewide

Monday, July 1, 2013
North Dakota's 2013 pheasant crowing count survey indicates that rooster numbers were down about 11 percent statewide compared to last year, heading into the spring breeding season.

All four pheasant districts had lower counts than last year. The number of crows heard in the northeast declined by 18 percent, southeast and southwest by 11 percent, and the northwest by nearly 2 percent.

Stan Kohn, upland game management supervisor for the State Game and Fish Department, said only the southwest was initially spared a harsh winter, but a spring snowstorm in April buried much of the area in more than 12 inches of snow.

"Had it not been for the long winter in most of the state and the April storm, I would have expected a higher crow count statewide this spring," Kohn said. "But I think we did lose some birds during late spring, which reduced our 2013 spring breeding population slightly from 2012."

The late spring snowstorms and cooler than normal April delayed breeding and nesting for all upland game birds, Kohn said, with early nesting hens facing rainy conditions, and probably some flooded nests. "On the positive side, this occurred early enough in the nesting season that most hens should have renested," he added. "In addition, the wet spring seemed to jump start grass and forb growth in pastures, helping later nesting pheasants with improved quality of nesting habitat. Unless we experience some early summer weather problems, I still expect much better upland game production this summer from all our species."

However, Kohn noted, the loss of CRP is going to reduce nesting and brooding cover in the future, and will negatively affect the pheasant population.

Spring crowing count data is not a good indicator of the fall population. It does not measure population density, but provides an index of the spring rooster population based on a trend of number of crows heard. Brood surveys, which begin in mid-July and are completed by September, are a better indicator of the summer's pheasant production and provide insight into what to expect for a fall pheasant population.

Pheasant crowing counts are conducted each spring throughout North Dakota. Observers drive specified 20-mile routes, stopping at predetermined intervals, and counting the number of pheasant roosters heard crowing over a two-minute period during the stop. The number of pheasant crows heard is compared to previous years' data, providing a trend summary.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

We have seen more pheasant nests this year then we have in the last three, while out mowing ditches and hayland. It was weird when I was planting I would go a day or two and not see any pheasants and then one day you would seen quite a few. I think they aren't as spread out as they use to be.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Just remember BL, watch out mowing!! :wink:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I try to leave the blade up high enough to leave some cover and nest, but that doesn't always work.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

How does the mower blade hold up hitting all those pheasant eggs...pretty hard on things I would imagine. Good that you are getting those ditches mowed though, need the hay with as dry as it has been and makes them look nicer.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

If you have your blade closer to the ground that will almost always get the nest. If you raise it up to say 6 inches you do missed a few nests. You do see a few nests undisturbed, but I'm not sure if the hens go back to it. I know the ducks would always go back when we had the alfalfa.


----------



## uplandgameadventures (Aug 10, 2010)

tilley said:


> How does the mower blade hold up hitting all those pheasant eggs...pretty hard on things I would imagine. Good that you are getting those ditches mowed though, need the hay with as dry as it has been and makes them look nicer.


Tilly, what's your deal...****** at the world today? Not just on this thread but bashing the Pheasants Forever Chapter youth hunt as well. 
Make it a great day!


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Can you explain the reason you can't just take a kid hunting on the regular opening day as has been done for decades. 
I am not mad at anyone just want to raise the question and looking for a real answer not just the canned feel good response. What say you?


----------



## uplandgameadventures (Aug 10, 2010)

tilley said:


> Can you explain the reason you can't just take a kid hunting on the regular opening day as has been done for decades.
> I am not mad at anyone just want to raise the question and looking for a real answer not just the canned feel good response. What say you?


 I am bumping response over to that thread...stand by


----------

